# Practical Distance and Range



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

In planning an outdoor layout (1:20.3), I have plenty of area to build (many acres). What is a practical distance to be able to see trains (if using track power), and of radio range if using R/C? This will be an obstacle clear, level area in the country (far from electric lines, tv signals, and cell coverage).

Thanks


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is answering your question, but I usually use my RC equipment at 15 to 70 ft. Just for testing, the range of the RCS Beltrol 2.4Ghz and QSI-Gwire-NCEprocab 900mhz were successfully operated at 260 ft, with the assistance of another person using a cell phone since I couldn't see the trains at the time. 

JimC.


----------

